# NAN - North American Nickel Inc. (TSX-V)



## Userman (13 July 2014)

Hi I'm new AussieStocksForums. 


fyi, Here's a company that's in the middle of their 3rd drilling campaign. 

The chart is strong as some believe the project may be another Voiseys Bay, Raglan, or Sirius.

I bought in at the $0.30 range and will hold for 2014 assays.

Good luck !

Userman





North American Nickel Inc. is pleased to announce that drilling has commenced at their 100% owned Maniitsoq nickel-copper-PGM sulphide project in South West Greenland. The 2014 drill program will employ two diamond drill rigs targeting existing prospects and regional targets along the Greenland Norite Belt. In addition to drilling, other activities will be ongoing to develop new target areas within the very large property package being explored.


The first drill is focused on the Imiak Hill Conduit Complex ("IHCC") and more specifically on the Imiak Hill zone where previous drilling intersected 4.31% Nickel, 0.62% Copper and 0.14% Cobalt over 18.62 metres core length in hole MQ-13-026 (See NAN announcement dated October 10, 2013). The zones at IHCC remain open at depth, and the 2014 drilling will test the down plunge potential of these nickel-copper-PGM systems. The deepest mineralized intersection to date on the property is in hole MQ-13-028, which reported 3.19 Ni and 1.14% Cu over 24.75m, at depth of approximately 185m from surface (See NAN announcement dated November 5, 2014).


The second drill is scheduled to start in about three weeks and will begin in the Pingo target area, located approximately 25 kilometers northwest of the IHCC. The 2013 Heli borne VTEM survey identified high priority sub surface conductors at Pingo, which are coincident with NAN's surface sampling and historical exploration results; both have documented anomalous nickel sulphide mineralization in noritic rocks.

All diamond drill holes will be surveyed using a 3D (ZXY) borehole pulse electromagnetic system operated by Crone Geophysics and Exploration Ltd., which detects sulphide mineralization up to 100 metres away from the hole, as well as assisting with defining intersected conductor or zone parameters. This method has been utilized over the last two years of drilling at Maniitsoq and has assisted the geological team in understanding the mineralized systems at IHCC.


www.northamericannickel.com


TSX Venture: NAN 

OTCBB: WSCRF 

CUSIP: 65704T 108


----------

